# DRAG R35 GTR'S x 3



## mandhdrijfhout (Mar 13, 2006)

From Haltech Site










































Aaron Gregory is proud to unveil his latest project, a brand new truly intimidating three car R35 GTR Outlaw Racing Team! Perth based ITP Race Cars has secretly been building not one, but three full chassis drag cars simultaneously, all clad in the world’s first smoothed and improved carbon fibre R35 GTR body.




With all three cars rolling out of the chassis jigs, the boys at ITP are working madly to get these new
10.5” tired Sports Compact Monsters ready for the teams debut in “Pro Turbo” and “AA/SC” brackets.

All driveline specs for now are still a well kept secret, but we can confirm that the Haltech Platinum Sport 2000 ECUs and a truckload of Racepak gear has already been shipped to WA.

With the first of the three cars already delivered, the final 2 cars are now at the paint shop with Aaron pushing to have them ready for presentation at Jamboree 2011!


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

I don't get it?


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

Is the last pic a completed one?


----------



## S99ANE (Apr 3, 2011)

The last one looks like it's melted


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Gregory's one is pretty much done, I quite rate it - TB48DE+T power no less


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

OMFG!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

May well be effective on the drag strip but for looks.....uke:uke:

D


----------



## Rich001 (Jul 13, 2008)

sumo69 said:


> May well be effective on the drag strip but for looks.....uke:uke:
> 
> D


While drag cars are brutal, I've never seen one I actually liked the look of. These are no exception.uke:


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Is that a turbo in that engine pic


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

tbh i really dont see the point

its not a 35 and its pretty much just a 35 shell

fair play to the work but not my thing


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

wait 'til John Bradshaw sees this!


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

I personally love it, especially the TB48 part - finally! Doorslammers are nothing new, and have their place. Rumour has it that Mark Jacobson (current 2nd fastest GTR) owns one and will possibly do some runs with his methanol RB26, before perhaps converting to a full-mental VR38....


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

I think they look pretty stunning & an awful lot of work & thought gone in to them 

The more jap engined door slammers the better - i'm sure these will make the V8 boys sit up & take notice ......


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

trackday addict said:


> The more jap engined door slammers the better - i'm sure these will make the V8 boys sit up & take notice ......


I agree, although they may just look like R35s at least thats the shape they chose to go with and it keeps Nissan out there.

Huge amount of work and very deep pockets to do this kind of thing, hats off to all involved.

Rob


----------



## RKTuning (Nov 7, 2005)

trackday addict said:


> I think they look pretty stunning & an awful lot of work & thought gone in to them
> 
> The more jap engined door slammers the better - i'm sure these will make the V8 boys sit up & take notice ......


+1 like this

There was a absolute stunning prostock looking 32 built in japan that was in a jap mag purely about drag cars

has any body got a pic of it?


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

This one? Has done 7.2 so far, I think the quickest (just) actively racing RB powered drag car I know of currently:










The S13 next to it looks like its just recently got going, running a twin turbo setup - looks like they mean business with that too. Keeping an eye on progress of those two cars...


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

The TB48 R35 belonging to Aaron Gregory did some testing and licensing passes a few days ago, sounds like the car has come together well and is all set for some full 1/4 mile passes now - its already making A LOT of power on "low boost" and low rpm, this thing is going to be a complete menace when its on full song:
R35 Outlaws Testing runs 6-1-2012 (2) - YouTube


----------

